# *NEW* How To Upload A Pic



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

This thread is to show how you can upload pics onto the forum.

There are 2 ways pics are placed on the forum - 1.) uploaded from your computer or 2.) hotlinked to your computer or a website. Hotlinking may seem easier but the problems are if the pic is removed from your computer or the website you linked to gets closed, your pic disappears and everybody sees a big red "X". Not good.

So this is how to load a pic from your computer onto the forum - directly.

As if things can't get harder, there are actually 2 ways to upload a pic from your computer. I will go through each one and you can choose which is easier for you.

The first way is fairly easy. At the bottom of a thread you will find the "Quick Reply" box. Across the top you will find several icons. The 3rd one from the left (a picture of a tree) is what we are looking for. When you are ready to add a pic to your post, click on the icon. 






.
You should get a box that looks like this - the "Insert Image" box. At the bottom is a "Select Files" button. Click on this. 





.
You will now have a window open that allows you to search your computer for the image that you want. 





.
When you have located the image you want, double click on the file. 





.
You are now back at the "Insert Images" box. TIP #1: If you want to select many pics, you can use the "Select Files" button at the bottom of the box to add as many pics as you want. When you are ready, click the "Upload Files" button. 





.
When it is done loading, you will atumactically go back to the "Quick Replies" box. Now, along with your text, you should see ATTACH tags in brackets. This means your pic is loaded onto the post. TIP# 2: You can actually load a pic then add text above or below and then add another pic - as needed.
TIP# 3: The file name between the ATTACH brackets WILL NOT MATCH your file name for the pic. Don't sweat it. Your pic is safe.

Click the "Post Quick Reply" button at the bottom and... 





.
Alah-kazzam! Your post is posted along with your pic!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

The second way to upload a pic is alittle more involved but easy when you know what you're looking for. Again, go to the "Quick Reply" box at the bottom of any thread. At the far right bottom you will see a button that says "Go Advance". Click on this.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

Woah! Where am I??? This is the inner workings behind a post. As you look over all the wonderful icons, look halfway to the bottom of the page. In the 'Attachments' section you will find a button that says "Manage Attachments". Click on this.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

A new window will appear that you can have fun with checking out. This is the bin that holds all you pics. At the top right corner you will find a button that says "Add Files". Click on this.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

...and another box opens within the box! Click on "Select Files" at the bottom of the box.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

...and we are back searching for the file on your computer. Select the file you want to upload by double clicking on it.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

You will go back to the box within a box with your file now listed inside it. Click on the "Upload Files" button.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

Your pic should now appear in the Attachments window of the smaller Files window the bin that has all your pics. Click the "Done" button on the bottom right corner.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

Once loaded you will be taken back to the big inner working screen. Under "manage Attachments", your file should now be listed. If you want to add more files, just click the "Manage Attachments" button and do the whole process over again.

When you are ready, click the "Submit Reply" button (there are 2 on the page!) and ......


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2012)

you have posted a pic on the forum!


----------

